# A flood of biblical proportions. The end is near.....lol



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow what a start to the day . I was filling my 170 gallon tank up . It normally take about 15 to 20 minutes to fill up depends on the amount of water i have taken out . Well I was multitasking while the tank was filling up but most of it was out in the carport. I came back to a basement all most full of water the parrot has the dog trapped in the corner. Well Charlie my African gray is the boss of the living room .and some times when he feels like it he will dive bomb the dog and he will go after him for the fun of it cause he know the dog won't do much. So I'm guessing when charlie was attaching Dudley he must have gotten tangled in the hose and it come out of the tank . I now have about 60 to 70 gallon of water on my floor . The discus are not too happy . The temperature when for a nice and warm 88f to 75f . Luckily the wife is out of town and won't be home till later this evening.It's going to be a long afternoon.......


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, no! What a mess! I hope that your floors don't suffer any damage. Good thing you came back so soon. The floor won't be soaked for too long and the discus won't be chilled for too long, either.

Don't you wish that livingroom floors had drains in them?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

O well Dave. It is concrete floor, it will dry. Just tell Beth you want a clean floor to welcome her .


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Honey, I mopped the floor! 

(no need to mention that it was with the fish's water) :lol:


----------



## Tsunami28 (Jan 31, 2011)

I had that happen to me recently also. Except my culprit was a 5 year old. She came to me and said 'I am not telling you about the mess in the living room, Mom. Laminate is able to hold a lot of water... For a short period of time! I feel for you!


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear that Dave.....what a way to start a day off.....good luck with the clean up!!!!!


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

dont feel too bad! your not the only one this has happened too! probably cleaned up over 200g of water from my floor... 1/2 of that being in one shot, pretty much same deal except the cat pulled the hose out.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hope your floor is ok Dave! Think of it as now having a really really clean floor!  I once fell asleep while refilling my 400g....I ended up passing out on the couch while I waited. I dunno why but my sixth sense woke me up just in time as the water started to crest the top of the tank!!! Luckily only a few gallons splashed out. That was scary and I have hardwood floors below the tank!


----------

